# Calling all android users who use social media



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

So i'm sure you have all heard about the elitist attitude displayed by the iCult when it comes to instagram, it's now time we fired back. Take to twitter, facebook, google+ and any other social media and post something along the lines of "eww, iOS on my instagram feed". May the troll be with you!

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

But we are better than they are. Doing this would make us sink down to their level.


----------

